# Glue in or Screw in points for Field



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

What do you use Glue in points or screw in points for field shooting? Have you ever used hot melt on carbon arrows? I've heard you can get a low temp hot melt in the sewing section at Walmart. Thanks


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, use low temp on carboms and walmart has a heck of a deal on low temp. You can get a lifetime supply for like $5. But use only low temp for carbon arrows. I use glue in points, not screw in. Screw in for hunting.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I have glue in, but I had 2 points pull out today. I had them in with Goattuff. Just wondering if anyone used screw in points.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can loose screw in points also.....the insert can come loose just like a glue in point.

Vince and I bout bought the same lifetime supply 

Those super glues are very brittle and can break loose.....I have NEVER and I seriously mean NEVER lost a point I put in with low temp hotmelt from Wally World. That's in aluminum, carbon or aluminum carbon shafts.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks BH and Va. Vince. Off to wally world it is!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Glue in with hotmelt.. points and bushings both.. works like a champ.. :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarheadhunter said:


> Thanks BH and Va. Vince. Off to wally world it is!


Just be sure to clean the inside of your shaft very good before gluing in the point. I wrap a piece of Acetone damp cloth around a small drill bit to clean before gluing - so far, never lost a point.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*uuuuggghhhh !*

started using h-melt. here's the prob... removed three tips and cut shafts down... then reglued... tips came out in target bag. i used hairdrier to keep arrow warm-and pre heated the used tips, but 

seems that i might need to completely clean off the original-old glue before re-gluing..?? any ideas what i didn't do ? i used 91% isopropyl per easton guidleines. the original made arrows have been flawless, no issues with tips coming off; same glue and gun, same prep. any thoughts ??


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

jarheadhunter said:


> I have glue in, but I had 2 points pull out today. I had them in with Goattuff. Just wondering if anyone used screw in points.


I use inserts with Easton Stainless Steel RPS Target points. They come in a wide size of weights from 50 gr up to 125 gr. I also think they make them that will fit the Navigator shafts.

This allows you to experiment with different weight points much easier than having to glue and unglue glue-in style points. 

It's also a few bucks cheaper too.


----------

